# Cat won't sit on my lap



## Princess Boo

We adopted a female cat earlier this year. She's about 3 years old, has been spayed and generally settled in really well. We only have one cat so she rules the house and gets everything she needs and wants. She is very friendly (runs to door when you get home, follows you round house etc) but she won't sit on my lap. She will now sit next to me on the sofa to be brushed (she's crazy about brushing you've never seen anything like it) but not on me. It has taken a fair few months for her to even sit next to me so does anyone think that one day she might hop on my lap or perhaps she is not that type of cat?

thanks


----------



## Guest

Some cats just aren't lap cats and I don't think you should try and force the issue. If she is happy to be next to you and let you groom her, that means that she trusts you and is happy with you so that in itself is a good sign.

I wouldn't worry about it as it sounds like she is a happy and loving cat. Having said that, if it has taken time for her to progress to sitting with you and being groomed then sitting on your lap may be the next stage.

Lou


----------



## Princess Boo

Thanks for reply. I'm sure your right. She may not be lap cat. We don't make a bit deal of it with her - just does exactly as she likes and we never trap her or 'make' her do something. Its just she's so sweet and loving otherwise I just wondered. She's with me now looking v pleased with herself.

Thanks again for note- reassuring to know. I'm just a nutty cat woman!!


----------



## Guest

We are all nutty cat women (and men!) on here!!!

I worry about everything to do with my cats so don't worry about posting on this forum asking for help!

Hope the advice helped anyway - do you have any pics of your cat?


----------



## Princess Boo

I do - I just need to figure out how to add them. I'll get some soon! She's a black long hair moggie!

Okay so i think I added an attachment. I'm better with cats than computers!


----------



## Guest

It's a bit on the tiny side but she looks gorgeous!!! What's her name?


----------



## Princess Boo

She's Princess Boo. My other half flat out refuses to call her princess and just sticks to Boo or Fatty Ratty!
How many cats do you have?


----------



## Spudmols

My cat was a rescue cat and she would not come near my and my OH for months then one day when my OH sat down she just jumped up on his lap.
Ever since then at everyoppurtunity she gets she will be up on your lap, sometimes she can be trying to get on your lap before you even sit down.
So in time she may well just suprise you one day and sit on your lap.
But i have had cats before that have never sat on anyones laps


----------



## Guest

Princess Boo said:


> She's Princess Boo. My other half flat out refuses to call her princess and just sticks to Boo or Fatty Ratty!
> How many cats do you have?


I have 8 cats at the moment - 5 Maine Coons and 3 moggie netuers. Plus 3 kids, a rabbit and some birds! it's a bit of a houseful at times!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble

my bengal won't sit on my lap and my ocicat will only sit on my lap if i have a blanket on my lap first.


----------



## lymorelynn

Your Boo looks very sweet. This is my Boo - his name is Gizmo but I call him Gizzy-Boo or just Boo for short. 
He likes to sit next to me or on the back of the sofa behind me but he won't sit on my lap. He's 5, I've had him since he was about six weeks old and he's never been a lapcat. But he's still my Boo.


----------



## Sgurr

I rescued a feral kitten from a country area - we already had 3 semi-feral cats. This little one ran out in front of the car, OH did emergency stop and when we picked the kit up he tried to scratch OH's eyes out. He was so wild I was scratched to ribbons on the hands by the time we got him home. We put him in a cat carrier with some water and sloppy food and left him in the room with the other cats. He just calmed down straight away and after about a week, the boss cat licked him and his paws were under the table.
But it was two years before he would come and sit on my knee and the first time he did it was Christmas Day - don't they have a sense of timing!

So Boo may get there yet for you!

Sgurr


----------



## Guest

Cat won't sit on my lap

Have you tried VELCRO :yikes:

Just kidding.


----------



## sskmick

I have two brothers one is very affectionate and likes to lay on your lap the other will occasionally, I didn't realise he did I assumed it was Sweep but no one time it was Sooty.

Jasper my previous cat he would come to you when he felt like it most of the time he liked his own company. 

Sue


----------

